# Accuracy went down the drain!



## jskd (Sep 19, 2005)

How old are you? If you have grown and haven't adjusted anything then thats probably a big reason why your shots are off. Losing arrows sounds like you are missing by a mile? How far are you shooting from when losing arrows?


----------



## BadCo55 (May 29, 2013)

I'm 16 now, when I lose the arrows I'm somewhere in between 25 to 30 yards


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

Somebody on here needs to see a side photo of you shooting your bow, to have a glimpse of your draw length....


BadCo55 said:


> I'm 16 now, when I lose the arrows I'm somewhere in between 25 to 30 yards


----------



## BadCo55 (May 29, 2013)

pman said:


> Somebody on here needs to see a side photo of you shooting your bow, to have a glimpse of your draw length....


Ill post one


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Also after so many years or shots strings strech and cause some problems shooting but not losing arrow missing.


----------



## BadCo55 (May 29, 2013)

pman said:


> Somebody on here needs to see a side photo of you shooting your bow, to have a glimpse of your draw length....











This is me.


----------



## PRIMETIME9 (Jun 28, 2011)

Need longer draw length. It's way to short!


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Draw is wayyyyyyyyy to short. I'd say at least 2 inches. My first bow at 12 was 24.5 draw length. I'm 16 now and shoot 30.(I grew a lot) If I wouldn't of had a rotating module bow that changes DL easy, I think I would've ended up like you too.


----------



## BadCo55 (May 29, 2013)

PRIMETIME9 said:


> Need longer draw length. It's way to short!


Now, what would I do, just bring it somewhere to lengthen it?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

BadCo55 said:


> Now, what would I do, just bring it somewhere to lengthen it?


You should try that. But that bow may not be capable of a draw length that will fit you. 
A good archery shop will be able to tell you if it can be adjusted enough.

It's hard to get new archers to understand how important bow fit is to accuracy.


----------



## BadCo55 (May 29, 2013)

aread said:


> You should try that. But that bow may not be capable of a draw length that will fit you.
> A good archery shop will be able to tell you if it can be adjusted enough.
> 
> It's hard to get new archers to understand how important bow fit is to accuracy.


I see, now if it is so that the bow isn't able to suit my needs, i have another bow but its a right handed one... Do you think it's possible to switch it to left handed?


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

BadCo55 said:


> I see, now if it is so that the bow isn't able to suit my needs, i have another bow but its a right handed one... Do you think it's possible to switch it to left handed?


No I've never heard of a bow being converted that way and doubt it can be done. I would just trade in for a newer one


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: the bow must fit....... as noted above.. you at that age are gonna grow more...get a bow that the D.L can be adjusted almost all of the newer bows in the past few years have cam that allow the settings on the D.L to be adjusted to fit you perfect... so if you grow some all you gotta do is move the setting to fit you..... if it dont fit you will have issues....hope this helps coach mike


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

PRIMETIME9 said:


> Need longer draw length. It's way to short!


OUCH!
About 4" too short.
Also that old bow should have a qualified professional look it over and reset everything on it, timing, peep height, center shot etc.
The release is WAY to long too.
Don't grip the bow.

No wonder you're having issues.

Take it in.

You'll need new arrows too, those are too short also.

You might look at the Diamond Infinite Edge. Great bow, great price, great to grow with. FAST too.


----------

